# Incoming!! Bomb Dropped On East Coast!



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Dear God!! The humanity, the _humanity_!

In a small fishing village on the southern coast of Massachusetts, a young man was crushed under the weight of an ISOM bomb launched from an undisclosed location (although sources say it may have been from the midwest). Investigators are looking into the attack, and will only say that the bomber "has exquisite taste and was very, very generous".

Below is the only known photo of the victims remains amongst shrapnel from the infamous bomb!

Thanks you mad bomber!! You know who ya are!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice sticks !!!!!! and nice christmas cactus you have there


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

mr.c said:


> Nice sticks !!!!!! and nice christmas cactus you have there


Hehehe, my wife was looking over my shoulder when I read this and she smiled and said "Thank You", as I am to the plant world what the Grim Reaper is to mankind. :r


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Excellent! I see the remains of other "plants" to the right......enjoy the smokes


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice bomb, but that skull ROCKS! Too cool. :w


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Great stogies,and that is one kewl skull... I have one too but he wears a helmet and smokes up all my stogies...


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

You have been blessed!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

floydp said:


> Great stogies,and that is one kewl skull... I have one too but he wears a helmet and smokes up all my stogies...


Hehehe, our skulls should get together and herf!!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

floydp said:


> Great stogies,and that is one kewl skull... I have one too but he wears a helmet and smokes up all my stogies...


Is that a Raider helmet?


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice catch on that BOMB...All you BOTL's are great. Thanks for the group thing that is going on here...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

(909) said:


> Is that a Raider helmet?


Come on (909)! Bet ya it's a Cowboys helmet! Are there still real Portland Raiders fans out there. I though the World League disbanded. :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Good for you Amigo, I'm sure you will love those sticks, they are all good.
Salud!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Holy moley. Smoked the Trinidad and I think I saw God.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Couldn't have happened to a sicker or more twisted mind . RIGHT ON!

Congrats on the smokes Horror. I think I'm going to get some of those moview you recommended this weekend.

The flood gates sure seem to be open around here. I'm waiting for someone to post a story about how a semi backed up over their yard gnome and proceeded to dump a hole trailor full on a house...stressing the roof and walls.

okay, I think I'm a little tired.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Holy moley. Smoked the Trinidad and I think I saw God.


Dude, you are f-ckin' hilarious! Glad they are what you wanted. And BTW, that _IS_ one cool looking skull. Nice work!

LATER! :w


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

FunkyPorcini said:


> The flood gates sure seem to be open around here. I'm waiting for someone to post a story about how a semi backed up over their yard gnome and proceeded to dump a hole trailor full on a house...stressing the roof and walls.
> 
> okay, I think I'm a little tired.


Hey, they'd be WELCOME to dump a trailer of smokes on my house! I'm a renter!!! :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Dude, you are f-ckin' hilarious! Glad they are what you wanted. And BTW, that _IS_ one cool looking skull. Nice work!
> 
> LATER! :w


I think I turned the same color as the skull after smoking that monster! I had to lay down, and, when I did, I felt as though I were laying on one of those hotel beds with the coin massage unit set to "puree"!

Oh, and Hollywood, I went to a psychic and asked her about you. She said I should stay away from you next week, as you are in extreme danger........

.....stay tuned!!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

(909) said:


> Is that a Raider helmet?


Cowboys...


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

hollywood said:


> Come on (909)! Bet ya it's a Cowboys helmet! Are there still real Portland Raiders fans out there. I though the World League disbanded. :r


Randy Moss and Ricky Williams next year. All we need is a quarterback.

Speed and Weed (stole it!)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

(909) said:


> Randy Moss and Ricky Williams next year. All we need is a quarterback.
> 
> Speed and Weed (stole it!)


So true. Just giving you a hard time!! Hell I'm still a closet Bengals fan!?!?! How much worse is there than that?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

hollywood said:


> So true. Just giving you a hard time!! Hell I'm still a closet Bengals fan!?!?! How much worse is there than that?


You heard it here first, THE BENGALS WILL MAKE THE PLAYOFFS THIS YEAR!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> You heard it here first, THE BENGALS WILL MAKE THE PLAYOFFS THIS YEAR!


Already called the bookie!!!! Odds will pay out this time!!


----------

